# Internet Marketing in Dubai



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

I am new to internet marketing and we are hoping to move to Dubai. Can anyone tell me if the internet is very restricted. I do not want to marker anything offensive but I want to know the general guidelines. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi dcafek,

The internet is not as restricted as you would be led to believe as the sites that are blocked are usually the ones of an offensive nature (for obvious reasons).

Marketing the internet is quite tough here as many marketers are not yet comfortable with spending media dollars on this medium. It is still in its infancy though so there are many opportunities that exist. Think of the USA or UK about 10 years ago and apply best practice case studies. 

The challenge is trying to convince the marketers that this medium is the future of marketing considering the fact that advertising has gone back to one on one and mass media inflation has hit the roof in many parts of the world.

I would suggest doing some research before venturing out in this region as it is quite different from the more advanced markets. I have about 3 years of media experience in the GCC so can assist with any queries relating to this aspect of marketing if you want to pm me.

Good luck.


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

dcafek said:


> I am new to internet marketing and we are hoping to move to Dubai. Can anyone tell me if the internet is very restricted. I do not want to marker anything offensive but I want to know the general guidelines. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks.


Well, depending on where you come from it is a bit restricted and not really developed. If you just go and do a research of anything on google.ae you'll notice the poorness of the market, low quality of sites, etc. Especially when your target are locals. This if of course because Internet has only recently been welcomed. Locals with spending power are not so friendly with it, have different shopping habits (see, touch, bargain), etc. Plus there's is bit of restriction, not always for obvious reasons though, sometimes censure hits social networks with are absolutely harmless. And to be considered that Dubai is the most open of the UAEmirates, which narrows your geo targeting. Targeting foreigners that come here would definitely be better. I actually feel that foreigners who come from countries where the internet is part of the everyday life are hungry for a more affective web here in Dubai and they do have a spending power. As Acassim was saying the problem is convincing the local business men of the power of the web, it will come, but at this stage it requires a lot of investment, liquidity, sales oriented attitude.

I work on SEM but we do not target UAE, many times I have been asked from locals (my gym trainer ie) to help them marketing themselves on the web but they need to start from scratch as they don't even have a website or no anything about it.

G


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to All.
OPPS! As I said I am NEW to IM and have been doing affiliate marketing in Google Adwords. I was thinking that Google USA was Google everywhere. There is so much information and so many people from all over the world I assumed that everyone had the same view that I did. I am still not sure that I understand. Are the sites that you see in Dubai only specific to the UAE?
Can I do affiliate marketing globally from UAE?


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

*So much to learn*



acassim said:


> Hi dcafek,
> 
> The internet is not as restricted as you would be led to believe as the sites that are blocked are usually the ones of an offensive nature (for obvious reasons).
> 
> ...


I'm so new I don't even know how to PM.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you click on the person's name you want to PM, a menu will drop down and you can then choose "send a private message"


----------



## dcafek (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks OGRI750.


----------

